# Which is better food?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know kibble doesn't have the same benefits as raw, but just curious, which of these two do you think has better meat content: Orijen or Innova Evo?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Innova Evo is a great great product. High in meat content. Being a grainless food it is outstanding.
Orijen contends it is 70% meat also a grainless food. another outstanding product!

Hand s down I feed my dogs both and I am confident they both conatin very good quality meat in both of them.
As for better meat content are you talking about which I prefer or which manufactuer thinks they have the best quality or content of meat?
I think both of these products are excellent. If I though had to choose between the two my first choice would be Orijen my second would be Innova Evo and then again I would have to look in my wallet at the time also because really they are both adequate in meat content and both great products that I trust my dogs well being with!:smile:


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

They're both great and pretty equal. I would let availability, cost and dogs preference be the deciding factor.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for your input. My mistake. Instead of "better meat" I meant "more meat." My dog is currently on Acana Wild Prairie. When he's done with it, were going to switch cold turkey to raw. When I have to use kibble, for traveling and stuff, gonna choose one of these two. Don't know which one though. Leaning more towards Evo.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jenh22 said:


> They're both great and pretty equal. I would let availability, cost and dogs preference be the deciding factor.



Yes, they are both good. Whichever is available and cost also, is the way I think I'll go. Actually, now that I remember, Evo has less carbs than Orijen.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

Evo has slightly lower carbs which equates to higher meat ratio. Both are very good foods and deserve the credit they get

S


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I feed Acana grain-free and am happy with the results I'm seeing in my dogs. You could stick with Acana grain-free if you wanted to, instead of going to Orijen / Evo.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

wags said:


> Innova Evo is a great great product. High in meat content. Being a grainless food it is outstanding.
> Orijen contends it is 70% meat also a grainless food. another outstanding product!
> 
> Hand s down I feed my dogs both and I am confident they both conatin very good quality meat in both of them.
> ...


It is impossible for a kibble to be 70% meat. The product would not hold together and be a kibble. As a rule, in order for kibbles to be able to hold to together and not fall apart, they cannot be more than 20% meat. Why then do they advertise 70% meat? The answer is simple, they give you a figure based not upon a dry matter product like what you get in the bag but the figure that it may start with before processing. The 70% is with all the moisture content. Deduct your 75% moisture content of the meats and you will then find the number which would enable a kibble to hold together (under 20%).


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

In the 80' and 90's there was no way they could produce a kibble without grain that was stable and meat content that was around 70%, but with advances made in extruders have made it happen Natura started selling evo if i remember correctly around 2004/05.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Evo having lower carbs, IMO is a big bonus. 
However, I've heard of a lot of dogs having a hard time with Evo, my own included, and not so many with Orijen.
I'd honestly say that they are so similar, that picking one over the other isn't going to shortchange your dog's health whatsoever, and that whichever the individual dog does best on is the way to go.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theyre both equally good, EVo is slightly higher protein( 42 %) and Orijen is 40%, my dog seems to like the taste of Orijen better though. He wont touch the EVO read meat, but will nibble on the chicken formula. I keep samples around as training treats.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*Orijem regional red*

Take a look at ORIJEN REGIONAL RED, it's fairly new, but it sure looks like it has as much meat in it as you possibly can. I have a small trial bag and I am gonna give small amounts to my dog stating tonight.
I have to mention, this is a very spendy dog food it's roughly 15 bucks more a bag than Orijens normal food.

Dog Food Reviews - Orijen Regional Red - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

claybuster said:


> It is impossible for a kibble to be 70% meat. The product would not hold together and be a kibble. As a rule, in order for kibbles to be able to hold to together and not fall apart, they cannot be more than 20% meat. Why then do they advertise 70% meat? The answer is simple, they give you a figure based not upon a dry matter product like what you get in the bag but the figure that it may start with before processing. The 70% is with all the moisture content. Deduct your 75% moisture content of the meats and you will then find the number which would enable a kibble to hold together (under 20%).


Do you sponser a dog food company or your just the dog food police?  I said Orijen claims and they do~~~~~~~~~~ also the dog food anyalysis does so either their web sight or the dog food analysis is telling tales ! Well whatever but I know Orijen is very high quality and great in meat source. My dogs doi greta on both these foods! 

The first three ingredients of this food are all named meat products, two of which are in meal form. There are further meat ingredients fifth, sixth, ninth, tenth, twelth, thirteenth and fourteenth (10 in total) on the ingredient list. We can thus have a high level of confidence in the meat content of this food, which the manufacturer states to be 70% of the total.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

wags said:


> Do you sponser a dog food company or your just the dog food police?  I said Orijen claims and they do~~~~~~~~~~ also the dog food anyalysis does so either their web sight or the dog food analysis is telling tales ! Well whatever but I know Orijen is very high quality and great in meat source. My dogs doi greta on both these foods!
> 
> The first three ingredients of this food are all named meat products, two of which are in meal form. There are further meat ingredients fifth, sixth, ninth, tenth, twelth, thirteenth and fourteenth (10 in total) on the ingredient list. We can thus have a high level of confidence in the meat content of this food, which the manufacturer states to be 70% of the total.


Do you sponsor Orijen? My take is it is equally important what is *NOT* in the food as to what is in the food. Yes, Orijen has plenty of named animal source ingredients in the ration. However, again, what's not included is also IMO of great importance, and in the case with Orijen (and other products from the company), I will pass on the *Marigold Flowers and Dandelions*. I do not want to see that in my dog food, regardless of all the named meat sources that are included.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Do you sponsor Orijen? My take is it is equally important what is *NOT* in the food as to what is in the food. Yes, Orijen has plenty of named animal source ingredients in the ration. However, again, what's not included is also IMO of great importance, and in the case with Orijen (and other products from the company), I will pass on the *Marigold Flowers and Dandelions*. I do not want to see that in my dog food, regardless of all the named meat sources that are included.


No I do not work for any dog food company Orijen or otherwise, but I wish I did to get a break on the price!!!!:biggrin: I guess the marigold & dandelions dont really affect my choice in a great quality food. Alot of meat in this food but then again alot of price, so personally I switch my foods around alot and I find the dogs do well this way!!:wink:


----------



## JoeCo (Jul 21, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Do you sponsor Orijen? My take is it is equally important what is *NOT* in the food as to what is in the food. Yes, Orijen has plenty of named animal source ingredients in the ration. However, again, what's not included is also IMO of great importance, and in the case with Orijen (and other products from the company), I will pass on the *Marigold Flowers and Dandelions*. I do not want to see that in my dog food, regardless of all the named meat sources that are included.


You make it seem like when one buys a bag of Orijen they are getting a bag of dandelions. The reality is that those types of ingredients are present only in essentially trace amounts. Their purpose is to supply some nutrient, vitamin source etc. There is probably some marketing going on there as well and you could argue if a dog really needs these kind of things. But to say Orijen is is not great dog food because it has Marigold and Dandelions is ridiculous.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

JoeCo said:


> You make it seem like when one buys a bag of Orijen they are getting a bag of dandelions. The reality is that those types of ingredients are present only in essentially trace amounts. Their purpose is to supply some nutrient, vitamin source etc. There is probably some marketing going on there as well and you could argue if a dog really needs these kind of things. But to say Orijen is is not great dog food because it has Marigold and Dandelions is ridiculous.


Joe, being a little new here you don't know Claybuster's MO. He feed Abady which is a magical processed food which has been know to do things like prevent hip displasia (yeah right)

His fight against all other kibble is his obsession for marigold and dandelions. (do a search for it... it's quite amusing how often he brings it up)


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow this guy thinks Abady is better than Orijen or Evo?? LOL That is rich.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Wow this guy thinks Abady is better than Orijen or Evo?? LOL That is rich.


Ain't it though? :biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

JoeCo said:


> You make it seem like when one buys a bag of Orijen they are getting a bag of dandelions. The reality is that those types of ingredients are present only in essentially trace amounts. Their purpose is to supply some nutrient, vitamin source etc. There is probably some marketing going on there as well and you could argue if a dog really needs these kind of things. But to say Orijen is is not great dog food because it has Marigold and Dandelions is ridiculous.


Don't forget about the rest of those wonderful ingredients like Summer Savory, Black Currants, Chamomile flowers, Peppermint Leaf, Angelica Root, Licorice Root... And the Turnip Greens, Carrots and Spinach...All great stuff for dogs. Make sure you stay far away from ingredients like Lard and Byproduct meals, that crap may just kill your dog!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Make sure you stay far away from ingredients like Lard and Byproduct meals, that crap may just kill your dog!


There is no doubt that it does. It's been proven.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

steve said:


> In the 80' and 90's there was no way they could produce a kibble without grain that was stable and meat content that was around 70%, but with advances made in extruders have made it happen Natura started selling evo if i remember correctly around 2004/05.


The advances made were substitute plant fiber for grain fiber. Come on people, open your eyes and use your brains. If these products were 70% meat on a dry matter basis they would be over 1000 calories per cup. Grain free diets are gimmick diets. Plant fiber is equally as dangerous and damaging to dogs (over the long haul) as is the fiber from grains.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Originally Posted by claybuster
> Make sure you stay far away from ingredients like Lard and Byproduct meals, that crap may just kill your dog!
> 
> There is no doubt that it does. It's been proven.


Where's the proof? That could be the biggest line of BS I've heard you slung RFD. I was obviously being sarcastic but you're being serious. Come on guy, how can you make statements like that purposely deceiving people and any newcomers browsing a thread that animal by-products and lard are dangerous for carnivore dog. You ought to be ashamed of yourself for such childish immature comments when I know you know better. Why don't you hit people with some truth for a change than slinging of bunch of AAFCO baloney around.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Where's the proof? That could be the biggest line of BS I've heard you slung RFD. I was obviously being sarcastic but you're being serious.


Yes, of course I am being serous. It's been proven by scientific research.



> Come on guy, how can you make statements like that purposely deceiving people and any newcomers browsing a thread that animal by-products and lard are dangerous for carnivore dog.


Maybe I wasn't very clear. I wasn't talking about animal by-products or pig fat killing carnivore dogs. I was specifically talking about all processed dog foods. That would include all dog foods that contain by-products and pig fat (lard) and the ones that don't.



> You ought to be ashamed of yourself for such childish immature comments when I know you know better. Why don't you hit people with some truth for a change than slinging of bunch of AAFCO baloney around.


Hey, the AAFCO doesn't say that kibble kills. I say it based on scientific research. AAFCO doesn't say anything positive or negative about dog foods or their ingredients.

ETA: I could be like you and say you have to disprove it (which you can't), but I won't. I have the studies that prove my statement.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Your "model" diets are processed foods loaded up with preservatives, steriods and hormones. Mind as well feed Old Roy.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

CB

I have tried to understand your dogged devotion to Abady. You however attack other peoples ideas and concepts using the lowest tacts re marigold and dandelion ie. If you look at the panel of ingredients they are about 20 down so they represent a very small percent of the food. Are they needed? probably not but if you look at the meat content and the improvements made to the modern day extruders, these food attain what the claim in regard to meat content. Why not email Natura or Champion and get your answers directly from them and see if they are up to your expectations about the meat inclusions rates. I am not a fan of by products and lard but you do not see me stooping to your level of attack. I think we all know your opinion on every food not being up to the quality of Abady and that is fine, but i think you can form your arguments more like an adult than an internet bully.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Your "model" diets are processed foods loaded up with preservatives, steriods and hormones. Mind as well feed Old Roy.


Well unless Abady uses organic meat ( or should I say byproducts), I dont see how its any different. And how is raw food processed? I'm sure most of the folks on here that feed raw try their best to buy local and if possible organic meats, but since its very price restrictive, its not always possible. Besides that, Chamption is one of the rare few ( if not the only grain free) that only uses organic ingridients in their kibble. 

Steve- thank you for pointing that out. While I dont really care whether Champion uses minimal ammounts of botanicals, its not like the food is made of grass or something, its meat based, theyre trying their best to mimic a diet of a carnivore and offer healthier option for people who are unable to feed raw.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

steve said:


> CB
> 
> I have tried to understand your dogged devotion to Abady. You however attack other peoples ideas and concepts using the lowest tacts re marigold and dandelion ie. If you look at the panel of ingredients they are about 20 down so they represent a very small percent of the food. Are they needed? probably not but if you look at the meat content and the improvements made to the modern day extruders, these food attain what the claim in regard to meat content. Why not email Natura or Champion and get your answers directly from them and see if they are up to your expectations about the meat inclusions rates. I am not a fan of by products and lard but you do not see me stooping to your level of attack. I think we all know your opinion on every food not being up to the quality of Abady and that is fine, but i think you can form your arguments more like an adult than an internet bully.


I think you have me confused with someone else. The internet bully would be RFD who constantly and consistently ridicules and bashes people for their food choices when the don't feed PMR. I have seen it time and time again. A moderators job is to moderate, not to bash everyone that comes along the pike that does not feed PMR. Can't you people see this?

As far as our conversation in regards to advances made in kibble I think I am right on the money. The kibble cannot hold together unless some sort of carb/fiber foundation is used. 20% meat/fat is the threshold. Plant fiber IMO gives no benefit over grain fiber. Flowers and lawn weeds are not what I would consider 'biological appropriate' regardless of whatever "white paper" promotional data would lead you to believe. But putting those 2 aside, potatoes would be my #1 concern. Do you own research on potatoes (try wiki) and will discover things like toxins and night-shade family. When you market 'grain-free', the manufacturer has one other option and that is plant fiber. Again, IMO, 1/2 dozen of one six of the other. These kibble products are marketed as the next best thing to RAW and in my opinion that is criminal. These clever marketing tactics have even pulled the wool over raw feeders including our own RFD here who routinely recommends these diets when people ask what are my other options. These diets are about as far away as you can get from a raw diet. I think there are other kibbles on the market when you consider things like cost that are equally comparable in nutritional value if not more so than some of these so called high end premium kibbles containing potatoes and flowering plants. I call it as I see it Steve, and it is not my intent to push any products or tell anyone to do something different. However, I would hope to think I could help some to look at things from a different approach rather than how the industry as a whole would like you to think. The industry as a whole offers a level of nutrition well below par. I think I am doing better than industry standard although some would argue that I am no better off than feeding Kibbles and Bits. That's ok, I don't mind criticism of what I am doing. I get the results I want and that is all that matters to me. If you folks get the results you like and feel your dogs are thriving I can't argue with that. I wish everyone all the best in their food choices.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Well unless Abady uses organic meat ( or should I say byproducts), I dont see how its any different. And how is raw food processed? I'm sure most of the folks on here that feed raw try their best to buy local and if possible organic meats, but since its very price restrictive, its not always possible. Besides that, Chamption is one of the rare few ( if not the only grain free) that only uses organic ingridients in their kibble.
> 
> Steve- thank you for pointing that out. While I dont really care whether Champion uses minimal ammounts of botanicals, its not like the food is made of grass or something, its meat based, theyre trying their best to mimic a diet of a carnivore and offer healthier option for people who are unable to feed raw.





I would recommend get a shotgun and hunting license and shoot your own game. Whole Prey and leaps and bounds greater than any Whole Prey Model, there is no comparison IMO. Commercial bought meats are processed meats.
I will feed my pets Whole Prey but not Whole Prey Model. It is just that, a model and IMO no means as effective and nutritious as Whole Prey.

Here's some examples of one of my cats enjoying a Whole Prey meal:

whole prey

whole prey 2


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

claybuster said:


> I think you have me confused with someone else. The internet bully would be RFD who constantly and consistently ridicules and bashes people for their food choices when the don't feed PMR. I have seen it time and time again. A moderators job is to moderate, not to bash everyone that comes along the pike that does not feed PMR. Can't you people see this?
> 
> As far as our conversation in regards to advances made in kibble I think I am right on the money. The kibble cannot hold together unless some sort of carb/fiber foundation is used. 20% meat/fat is the threshold. Plant fiber IMO gives no benefit over grain fiber. Flowers and lawn weeds are not what I would consider 'biological appropriate' regardless of whatever "white paper" promotional data would lead you to believe. But putting those 2 aside, potatoes would be my #1 concern. Do you own research on potatoes (try wiki) and will discover things like toxins and night-shade family. When you market 'grain-free', the manufacturer has one other option and that is plant fiber. Again, IMO, 1/2 dozen of one six of the other. These kibble products are marketed as the next best thing to RAW and in my opinion that is criminal. These clever marketing tactics have even pulled the wool over raw feeders including our own RFD here who routinely recommends these diets when people ask what are my other options. These diets are about as far away as you can get from a raw diet. I think there are other kibbles on the market when you consider things like cost that are equally comparable in nutritional value if not more so than some of these so called high end premium kibbles containing potatoes and flowering plants. I call it as I see it Steve, and it is not my intent to push any products or tell anyone to do something different. However, I would hope to think I could help some to look at things from a different approach rather than how the industry as a whole would like you to think. The industry as a whole offers a level of nutrition well below par. I think I am doing better than industry standard although some would argue that I am no better off than feeding Kibbles and Bits. That's ok, I don't mind criticism of what I am doing. I get the results I want and that is all that matters to me. If you folks get the results you like and feel your dogs are thriving I can't argue with that. I wish everyone all the best in their food choices.


I think that there are some other people on this site who are fairly adamant about their positions and are not afraid to sling a little mud to get their opinions out and i should have not just singled yourself out. In regards to to companies "white papers" until you talk to them and see what has changed and ask them the questions that need to be asked, you cannot find fault with their claims. To whether you are doing better than the industry standard, you would know your own dog better than anyone else although to be fair the standard is very low to begin with.


----------



## Megansmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I am new here to this website and have been reading a lot of interesting info about ALL the different dog foods, ratings, etc. I have my 14 wk Sheltie, Megan on Castor and Pollux Organix for puppies. I gave her a tiny bit of it today for her lunch and she didnt seem to care for it much. Honestly, my pets have always loved Science Diet and maybe even Royal Canin. Any suggestions??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm confused, how is whole prey different from whole prey model,? other then the fact that its a simple guideline for the owners to follow to make sure that their pet is getting sufficient nutrition from various whole sources.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I'm confused, how is whole prey different from whole prey model,? other then the fact that its a simple guideline for the owners to follow to make sure that their pet is getting sufficient nutrition from various whole sources.


I think he is differentiating between wild animals such as deer, squirrell, moose, elk, wild turkey, wild boar, etc as opposed to domestic chickens, turkeys, cows and pigs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Megansmom said:


> I am new here to this website and have been reading a lot of interesting info about ALL the different dog foods, ratings, etc. I have my 14 wk Sheltie, Megan on Castor and Pollux Organix for puppies. I gave her a tiny bit of it today for her lunch and she didnt seem to care for it much. Honestly, my pets have always loved Science Diet and maybe even Royal Canin. Any suggestions??


Your dogs like these foods because they are like cake and icecream. They taste good, but that is about it. They hold little nutritional value and will end up costing you in the end. Will your dog survive on these foods? Sure. Thrive? Nope.

Be the pack leader and choose the best food that your money can buy and feed that. Your dog may choose to not eat it at first, but give her time and she will come around. This may take a few days...but if this was a human child, would you let her eat cake and icecream all the time?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Your dogs like these foods because they are like cake and icecream. They taste good, but that is about it. They hold little nutritional value and will end up costing you in the end. Will your dog survive on these foods? Sure. Thrive? Nope.
> 
> Be the pack leader and *choose the best food that your money can buy and feed that*. Your dog may choose to not eat it at first, but give her time and she will come around. This may take a few days...but if this was a human child, would you let her eat cake and icecream all the time?


Just want to clarify that greater expense does not always correlate to greater quality. :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Just want to clarify that greater expense does not always correlate to greater quality. :wink:


Nothing to clarify.. we feed our girls the best (prey model raw) and do so for cheaper than a kibble diet :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, I'm somewhat squeamish and wouldnt feed whole prey, though I dont see any harm in feeding grocery store meat as long as theres a variety present.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I'm somewhat squeamish and wouldnt feed whole prey, though I dont see any harm in feeding grocery store meat as long as theres a variety present.


It can be argued that wild animals are more nutritious because they eat a natural diet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SuZQuzie said:


> Just want to clarify that greater expense does not always correlate to greater quality. :wink:


Oh, I know this all too well...considering I wouldn't pay the $2-$3 a pound for EVO or Orijen, which is far less superior in nutrition than the $.30-$1.20 per pound we pay for fresh, whole meats, bones and organs.

I was meaning that she should try and feed the highest quality food she can find/afford and stick to it and not create a picky eater. More of an expression than advice to find really expensive food.

And thank you for clarifying this point :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I'm somewhat squeamish and wouldnt feed whole prey, though I dont see any harm in feeding grocery store meat as long as theres a variety present.


There is no harm to feeding grocery store meat, but like RFD said wild game animals are more nutritious because they get a natural diet. They also don't have the added in hormones, steroids or antibiotics. But I am not too worried about that stuff. Organic requirements in this country are just laughable and don't mean much to me. And granted there are organic foods out there, they are species inappropriate and expensive.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I think he is differentiating between wild animals such as deer, squirrell, moose, elk, wild turkey, wild boar, etc as opposed to domestic chickens, turkeys, cows and pigs.


Not really what I meant. Whole prey is just that, a fresh kill, whether you offer it the animal or the animal makes the kill. The animal will pick and choose what parts it want to eat. Whole prey model has gone through processing. If your raw comes with a styrofoam tray on the bottom and a plastic wrap covering, you do not have whole prey, you have a model. Whole prey is far superior IMO than a model that has gone through processing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Not really what I meant. Whole prey is just that, a fresh kill, whether you offer it the animal or the animal makes the kill. The animal will pick and choose what parts it want to eat. Whole prey model has gone through processing. If your raw comes with a styrofoam tray on the bottom and a plastic wrap covering, you do not have whole prey, you have a model. Whole prey is far superior IMO than a model that has gone through processing.


I agree 100% with you on this...funny huh?!?!? :biggrin:

But, we have to do the best with what is available. It is unreasonable for everyone who wants to feed a raw diet to go out get a hunting license and gun and kill their dogs food everyday. 

We have to work and make money and therefore on the time constraint alone, it is just not feasable.

So what do we do??? Feed the next best thing...whole prey model raw. Do we open a bag of highly processed food bought from a company??? NOPE! Why? Because it is not the next best thing to whole prey.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Ain't it though? :biggrin:


Are you kidding me??? Here is whats in ABADY Puppy

Chicken Meal, White Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade), Chicken By-Products Meal (Highest Quality), Beef Meat & Bone Meal, Sunflower Oil (Premium Grade, Non-genetically Engineered Variety, Sunflower Oil is the Only Non-Toxic Oil in the Marketplace), Pork Fat (the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids), Dicaclium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Lamb Fat, Whey Protein Concentrate (Human Grade), Undefatted Beef Liver (Human Grade), Choline Cloride, Flaxseed Oil (Organic), Natural Flavor, Salt (Sodium Chloride), Menhaden Fish Fat, Anmino Acid Supplement, di-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (source of natural Vitamin E), Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulphate, Zinc Oxide, Vitamine A Acetate, Cupric Oxide, Niacinamide, Inositol, Citrus Biodlavanoid Complex, Stomach Substance, Riboflavin, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium bisulfite (Vitamin K), Chromium GTF, Cobalt Chloride, Sodium Molybdate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Cyanocobalamin Concentrate (Vitamin B12).

I have read nothing good about Chicken By-Products and Beef Meat & Bone Meal is awful, Pork fat if it's not good for humans how can it be good for dogs? Lamb fat? Whey? White rice, which is worse than brown rice as the #2 ??? From reading this I would have a hard time believing this company period. *I really get a big laff when someone thinks this is better than Orijen, Evo or Horizen Legacy.*

Look they are listed as a one star food (lowest rating you can get).

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1460&cat=all


----------

